# have you ever shaved your show dog?



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

have you ever shaved down a poodle you were wanting to show,if so how long did it take to grow back show coat? 

Oh, and Im talking standards here. I shaved Willow down about 2 months ago, and looking to get back into the ring with her, Im just impatient!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh yeah. I took Sabrina camping in full show coat. 4 days of water retrieving and dirt and she was pelted to the skin. I had to shave her with a #10 blade.

Sabrina is a hair factory and she grew her full show coat back in 11 months, but she is a small bitch, so she needed less hair.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Willow is small as well. I shaved her with a 5 blade during her coat change. She and Kaden came fromthe same breeder, and she suggested that I shave her down while I work on showing and maintaining Brian and Kaden if it was going to be too much. Brian was shaved this summer with a 10 blade and so he should start being ring ready again soon he already has 6 inches or so all over, except on hisTK which isquite a bit longer. he is just now getting to where I can scissor it into shape. 
I am thinking about showing him in an HCC 


Thanks Cbrand, I just wanted to know if this is something others have done before.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

yes once.

I had to shave Charly down due to bad health. 
I just did not have the energy to maintain the coat.

I took everything off. Just wanted to see how he looked since I was shaving him down anyway.

I shaved him 20.august 2009 with a 7# blade and this is him last week.
so he has been growing out for almost 6 months.
He still needs a lot of coat but I he is the kind of dog that you cant take your eyes of while moving so I think we will manage 

I am showing him after two weeks but in the FCI we are allowed to show adult dogs in puppy cut.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Winnow said:


> yes once.
> 
> I had to shave Charly down due to bad health.
> I just did not have the energy to maintain the coat.
> ...


Wow, what a beautiful dog!! You know your dog is gorgeous when he even looks good naked! Lol
Flash gets a lot of compliments when he's fuzzy, but he's not so pretty shaved. Haha, people don't realize how many faults can be hidden with a little careful grooming.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Winnow your dog is absolutely gorgeous. I love a naked well built poodle. It shows them to their athletic best. 

That's what's so great about poodle hair. You certainly can cover alot of physical flaws with enough of it. Wish I could grow a coat of groomable hair over my body! I would look like one of those Baywatch girls!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Savannah and Puppylove. 
I really like him


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

It always cracks me up how tiny their heads really are, I'm also taken by surprise.


----------

